# MDMC 11.4 Quater mile Video



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Modern Day Muscle Cars 11.4 Quater mile Video*

My Modern Day Muscle Cars equiped 6 speed GTO with 75 shot of nitrous video

http://www.moderndaymusclecars.com/gto/videos/mdmc11.49.rm


OpticZ06 
www.moderndaymusclecars.com


----------



## gto (Jun 17, 2004)

Dayum!


----------



## Smokehouse69 (Jul 27, 2004)

Holy Schiznits!!! That sucker moves!!


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

That car rocks! Sounds phenominal!


----------



## Mr Mojo (Jul 27, 2004)

Car sounds awesome! Makes me want one more and more.


----------



## 2tirefire (Jul 29, 2004)

ummm....That was fast. I can't believe the sound of that beast!


----------



## MoanAirOh (Aug 5, 2004)

what mods are done to that 11 sec GTO? What times would one expect from the first stage kit offered by MDMC?

ML


----------



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

MoanAirOh said:


> what mods are done to that 11 sec GTO? What times would one expect from the first stage kit offered by MDMC?
> 
> ML


Our 410hp kit run in 6 speed trim 12.9
Our 510 kit in 6 speed trim went 12.1 
Our 510 kit with 75 shot of nitrous went 11.4's 
all times in 95 degree heat hot laped no cool downs we try to give you the real world times not cool down times.


----------



## Fast GTO (Aug 21, 2004)

What is the price on that first stage kit?


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 9, 2004)

arty 

Very Nice!


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! I got goosebumps!


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

That's sweet...now I have to find the link to a Monaro with a nice Whipple on it. it did the 1/4 in 10.38 I believe...gotta find the link.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Here we go...I was wrong, 10.44 but afterwords I read he changed a little more and got the time a little quicker. Anyway, here ya go:

10.4 sec 1/4 mile


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

good God almighty...as we say here in the south! I wish I could do that.....


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Nitrous is not without cost......Aluminum heads and blocks are expensive to replace. And nitrous leaves a telltail signature in the chamber. It may be fine for "rice rockets" but GTO engines get expensive fast.....Just a thought..


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

I have done three LS1 nitrous anstalls (1 wet and 2 dry) on F body cars. The bang for the buck factor is WAY high!. The dry install couldn't be easier, and a 100 hp setting is good for loads of fun. Seems to be easy on parts so far.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> Here we go...I was wrong, 10.44 but afterwords I read he changed a little more and got the time a little quicker. Anyway, here ya go:
> 
> 10.4 sec 1/4 mile


Bummer! The link is broken today. Any ideas if its just a temp outage, or if it moved, or???

---Larry


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Damn, I'll have to find it again. 10.4 with a supercharger...I will find it for ya Larry


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

What brand exhaust did you guys use? It sounds amazing on the car. I would love for mine to sound that beastly when I get my GTO 05 w/400hp


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

OpticZ06 said:


> Our 410hp kit run in 6 speed trim 12.9
> Our 510 kit in 6 speed trim went 12.1
> Our 510 kit with 75 shot of nitrous went 11.4's
> all times in 95 degree heat hot laped no cool downs we try to give you the real world times not cool down times.



Yeah, I noticed on your webpage that you didn't have prices listed... Or maybe I'm blind (I've had that label before). I'd just like to see your prices for the different stages? 

Are you running on stock tires, or drag radials?


----------



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

Whiteshadow said:


> Yeah, I noticed on your webpage that you didn't have prices listed... Or maybe I'm blind (I've had that label before). I'd just like to see your prices for the different stages?
> 
> Are you running on stock tires, or drag radials?


That pass was made of stock size drag radials in the dead heat of the day. We ask that you fill out a contact form on the site to get pricing for the packages. :cheers 

Thank you
OpticZ


----------



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

OpticZ06 said:


> That pass was made of stock size drag radials in the dead heat of the day. We ask that you fill out a contact form on the site to get pricing for the packages. :cheers
> 
> Thank you
> OpticZ



Just a new video 
455 GTO 

Cheers


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Sweet! is that spoiler availible? Cause it looks amazing compared to the stocker. :cool


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

did I also see a shaker hood?


----------



## codebluemd (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm also wondering what brand exhaust, headers, nitrous, and wheels MDMC uses, particulary in the 510 1/4 miles video. Any photos of that GTO with the stripe, around?

Grat looking and great sounding GTO.

:cheers


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

What an unbelievable car, I get goose bumps watching that clip. What a rush to be able to drive something that powerful.


----------



## OpticZ06 (Jul 27, 2004)

Reno'sGoat said:


> What an unbelievable car, I get goose bumps watching that clip. What a rush to be able to drive something that powerful.



Track fun

455 GTO vs Z06 video


----------

